# Pilotage by remote control



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

It has come to my knowledge that certain persons in high places in the shipping world are presently discussing Pilotage and the possibility of putting the pilot onshore and taking the vessel into port by remote control.

Most Mariners believe that Pilotage can only be conducted from the bridge/conning position of the vessel being piloted. Anything else is most definitely not Pilotage.
Although navigational advice may be useful in some cir***stances, it is definitely not Pilotage.

Whilst some form of "remote instruction" does go on in some port approach areas, and there are other areas where the advice is definitely just that, advice, this kind of system depends totally on the recipient of the advice being almost as familiar with the waters as the local pilot would be and also capable of dealing with radio communication in a highly stressful environment to be able to implement the advice being given.

Radar coverage by the landward side of the "exercise" is not sufficiently discriminatory enough to deal with the problem either. Seduction of targets/vectors/AIS/etc. would be a quite common occurrence.

The act of Pilotage demands a high level of concentration when dealing with the Pilotage of one vessel, nigh on impossible with one operator trying to handle several ships simultaneously, and with the personnel on those ships being communicated with in a language which is not their own and in all likelihood they are not very fluent in either.

It would seem that in the future Marine pilots may be dispensed with and ships controlled in the same way as aircraft are controlled.

Will this come to pass.?


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

John I Often Go To The Water Front Of Crosby .the Amount Of Jet Skiers Going Into The Channel Is Crazy Any Radar Would Not Pick Them Up? Let Alone Solo Sailors!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

This was mooted way back in the seventies when GPS and Sat TV, to and from the vessel, became probable instead of possible. The underwriters will probably have the last word.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> John I Often Go To The Water Front Of Crosby .the *Amount Of Jet Skiers *Going Into The Channel Is Crazy Any Radar Would Not Pick Them Up? Let Alone Solo Sailors!!!!!!!!


easily expendable in the face of progress(==D)


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

No problems providing nothing goes wrong goes wrong goes wrong goes wrong goes wrong goes wrong goes wrong goes wrong goes wrong etc


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

When you consider the changes that those of us who were at sea 50 or more years ago have seen befall this industry nothing designed to save money seems impossible now.

The years of experience considered essential to obtain any qualification have now melted away. Sometimes it is reasonable since the trade today is so 'de-skilled' as a result of new technolgy that all those years learning about stowage of cargo or celestial navigation are redundant.

If someone can save a few pounds they will - perhaps the next move is to make modern container ships like the unmanned drones now being used to bomb Afghan weddings. Qualifications will be obtained controlling radio-controlled boats, 'seatime' will equal 'pond time'.
Ian


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Since the USAF can send unmanned drone aircraft on bombing missions in Afghanistan and Pakistan, and pilot them from Creech airforce base in Nevada, I think that piloting a manned ship from a remote shore station is doable. However, as previously stated by Billieboy, the insurance people would need to be fully convinced.
Pat


----------

